# fiat 2.8 dtd engine upgrade



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
we are thinking of having our 2.8dtd fiat engine mechanicaly upgraded at tb turbos in lancaster they tell us we will see a marked improvement in performance. has any body had these tweaks done and did you think they were worth the cost
thanks frank and janet winder


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

This subject came up just the other day:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37015-.html


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
depends on what you mean by mechanicaly upgraded
and how much they are charging
I think most people fit a power box which gives the engine more torgue or have the electronic ignition remapped
i think the box comes at about £300


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

by remapping the engine ecu you can gain 35% more bhp and torque and improve fuel consumption by 10-15% without extra costs of turbos and intercoolers


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Only common rail engines with electronically timed injectors can be remapped with a plug-in module, engines with a mechanical injector pump can have the pump 'adjusted', by someone who knows what they are doing, to push a little more fuel through and so increase the power.

To be fair it is not clear what engine jwinder has, it should either be iTD or JTD, the first being mechanical, the second common rail


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi
> depends on what you mean by mechanicaly upgraded
> and how much they are charging
> I think most people fit a power box which gives the engine more torgue or have the electronic ignition remapped
> i think the box comes at about £300


how do you remap the ignition on a diesel engine


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Engine upgrade*

As I understand it, TB Turbo analyse the power output of the engine, and then tweak the ECU to deliver a smoother power delivery throughout the power band. We had our Merc 312 done, and it certainly made a huge difference to hill-climbing, mid range acceleration, and to a lesser extent mpg.

For some engines, as has been already said, a plug in box is not possible, and that's where you're paying for the expertise; in our case TB had to dismantle the ECU from under the battery, re-programme it, then refit and test it on their rolling road dynamometer. They also give you a letter for your insurance company to explain that the modification is designed to improve the useable torque, not increases the top speed.

Cost in our case was £450, but imho it was worth it, because it made the van so much better to drive. Also - their service is excellent. I would have every confidence in them

Smick


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=317006#317006

Frank message me if you would like to talk on the phone about it - I did LOADS of reserach !!!

Happy new year

Jon


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

*2.8 tuning*

had my x reg 2.8 mech upgrade at van-aitken 2.5 years ago. best £400 ever spent. they re-calibrated the pump


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Jwinder

Everyone I spoke to thought it was worth the money, however I would just draw your attention to a couple of points that others and myself stumbled on. 

1. Check that your insurance company are happy with your proposed power increase. Some are ok - others not so

2. Ask tb turbos about Fiat warranty and if its a re-map will they re-install if the Fiat dealer over-writes the mapping and puts it back to standard during a service or other repair.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*TB Turbo*

Hi, 
TB Turbo have improved performance on my last three vans for me in various ways, always an excellent job at prices I found fair. I recommend them highly,

Erneboy.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have read with interest the threads which have appeared over the past few months on "the Box" versus "the Remap". I have no engineering qualifications but having researched the subject to the best of my ability I today visited the Westpoint Exeter Motorhome and Caravan Show and had my 2.8JTD Ducato remapped by Boosters.

On my drive home to Plymouth some 48 miles I only had to change down a gear once whilst on the A38. For those of you who do not know this road there are numerous hills and inclines together with one very long steep climb, namely Halden Hill. Normally I would have had many instances of changing gear but Halden was the only one today and even then I reached the top still doing just under 60MPH.

All I can say is that the difference in the pulling power has been vastly improved and the engine seems to be much smoother. It is early days yet but what a differerence. I am really looking forward now to much more pleasurable driving.

I will report back again in a month or so's time when I have put some more miles on the clock. But if it continues to be like this then I feel the expense was worthwhile and I can recommend Boosters for doing "what it says on the tin"


----------

